# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Bacalhaus destinados a aquário de Ílhavo chegaram congelados

## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Os 30 bacalhaus oriundos da Noruega com destino ao primeiro aquário de bacalhaus do país em Ílhavo chegaram congelados, noticia o Público nesta terça-feira.
> 
> Os peixes, com cerca de 30 centímetros e 1,5 quilos, chegaram mortos, envoltos por blocos de gelo, ao que tudo indica devido a negligência no transporte, uma longa viagem desde Alesund até Ílhavo, entre avião e transporte rodoviário.
> 
> A equipa do Museu Marítimo de Ílhavo aguardava com expetativa a chegada dos bacalhaus, que iriam ficar de quarentena num nos tanques de água até entrarem no aquário.
> 
> A empresa ADN, que está a proceder à montagem do aquário com inauguração anunciada para 16 de dezembro, garantiu nunca ter passado por «uma coisa destas». «Transportamos peixes vindos da Indonésia, em viagens muito mais longas, e corre sempre tudo bem», disse Luís Câncio, biólogo da ADN ao Público. 
> 
> Agora é tempo de apurar responsabilidades pela morte dos peixes, embora haja suspeitas de que a falha tenha ocorrido a grande altitude. «Os animais vivos têm de ser transportados em porões climatizados. Estes bacalhaus de certeza que vieram no porão de baixo e foram sujeitos a uns 50.º negativos», perspetivou João Correia, da empresa Flying Sharks.
> ...


in http://www.iol.pt/push/iol-push---so...8705-6182.html

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## António Vitor

Espero que estes bacalhaus sejam comidos, pelo menos não desperdiçavam a morte dos bichos...lol... agora é deixar secar! E dar aos carenciados...

----------

